# Farmhand 5 Wheel Rake I think?



## ewalker (Apr 14, 2010)

I p/u a 5 Wheel Rake pretty cheap this weekend, think it is a Farmhand. Can anyone advise where I might find the ID plate? It has been painted and I did not see it on inspection, but all the wheels where straight and had 80% of the tines replaced. I would like to find a manual for it. I believe it would of had fiber inserts for the wheels that are long gone, any suggestions on any replacements? I would think there would be some type of teflon inserts on the market that would be a good replacement. I paid $150 for the rake. This will go with my old equipemnet I bale a few acres with, 47 H, MF #3 Baler, and Ford 501 mower. I bale for own use and just fun, what I have left over sale to a few horse people that I proved to that horses do eat Grass Hay. The few that I have sold to came to my place and I show them the condition of my horses and how well they clean up the hay, they always call back and want more. I never understood how little horse people know, everyone wants Alfalfa. I have raised contesting horses for 20 yrs, and have always gave them mostly grass hay.


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a Farmhand rake. Mine is so old there were never any nylon things on it. I Can Get Parts for mine at RS Osgoods in East Dixfield, Maine. They still have teeth and the little things that holds the teeth in place.

They rake pretty well in you keep all the teeth in them and you have to have the draw bar raised up some, do not have the draw bar down near the ground. If it is not raking well bring the draw bar up.


----------



## ewalker (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advise, what do the wheels ride on? It appears that if there was some type of bearing it is long gone, the guy I got it from said he just greased the poop out of all 5 Wheels. I would think there would be some type of bearing or something that they would ride on, or some type of seal to keep out the hay from wrapping in there. Other than that, most of the teeth have been replaced and I can get more form local TSC. I figure just the new teeth was worth the 150 bones.


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine has grease fittings, no seals and just rides on a shaft.


----------



## greenwoodcreations (Jun 1, 2017)

the serial tag should be aluminum riveted under the acme screw for wheel height adjustment.

mine is too old for inserts in wheels too but seldom wraps unless hay to rank or too dry, and not much bother.

quote is correct keep the tongue high so the wheels are straight or tipped back to fluff the hay.

if the wheels lean forward it will make nice ropes, not windrows.

no farmhand dealers loacal anymore so i have been remaking my own wheels when necessary and the DO have bushings inside the hubs but mine aren't cut through and they will turn with a lot of play and work just fine, if free and greased.

I also discovered i could go to overhead door and get junk door springs the correct diameter for free, then I heated them just with a propane torch to get the hooks to bend out and cut them to the same length as the broken ones. work just fine with little cost.

i would think you could get fiberglass sheets or hardboard at a home center and cut out the circles and mount them with stainless zip ties. once in a while i consider it but then i would have to reset the chains to compensate for the added weight and it get lazy and don't do it.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If it is a Farmhand piece of equipment, try an AGCO dealer, I was able to get parts for my Farmhand Grinder Mixer. Price was comparable on the bearings that I could match up with an auto part store even.

Larry


----------

